
Challenge to Google Books Is Declined by Supreme Court - rwl4
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/19/technology/google-books-case.html
======
rwl4
I am extremely pleased by this outcome. Though Google is a for-profit company,
the service they bring the world by making those books available for the world
to view is outstanding.

